# Surrogacy Costs in Ireland - Advice?



## mayaraifa (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi there everyone

I hope everyone's well today!

I'm throwing this out there in case anyone can help, although I know most people are UK-based, so there may be limited experience.

I live in Ireland.  We are moving now to the next step in investigating surrogacy abroad (probably India).  Can anyone who knows (possibly had the Irish experience?) advise me as to good, well-experienced solicitors in Dublin?  Also, does anyone who has been through this process in Ireland feel they can share with me (a PM would be amazing, if you'd rather not respond on the public section) what the court process was like and roughly how much that cost?

I hate taliking about money in this way.  But for us, the financial side is a very real concern, as we have a limited amount of funds in the bank and we need to be pragmatic.  

Thanks, if anyone has any advice at all here.

Warm regards

M


----------



## Leawilliams (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello,

Good luck in your search, I am sure you will find your answer here on this forum.
I am little off topic however I did get this new story about Surrogacy and Ireland. Thought it might be of interest to you.
http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_131781.asp

Cheers,
Lea

/links


----------



## mayaraifa (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Leah

Thank you very much for that.  Yes, I have read the article, which was in the Irish Times.  It was that article that spurred us to look into surrogacy, as at least there's moves in the right direction - albeit slow moves.  Now my difficulty is trying to find out how much this will cost us legally.  

Thanks

Mary


----------

